
Finding the lost city: Does the Amazon jungle conceal a vanished empire? - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/02/22/finding_the_lost_city/?page=full
======
peregrine
Some people might think that this is non-related to hacker news and boring but
I'd like to make the case that it is related.

These archeologists in the amazon searching for ruins are the 'hackers' of the
field. These people where all told that no civilization could exist in this
forest and they all proved them wrong and did it their own way.

They do it for the love of the hunt, the excitement, the same reason why we
love to code.

~~~
rgr
I worry about people using the work 'hacker' so broadly that it becomes
meaningless. Is a football player a hacker because he's 'hacking' his body to
optimize the actions that would lead to a touchdown?

Please let's stick to 'hacker' as a person who creates innovative technology.

~~~
greendestiny
I agree. Hacker is a word that only a small subculture of computer programmers
would call themselves, despite what attributes they might project on others.
This article was interesting to hackers, I haven't met a hacker yet who wasn't
at least peripherally interested in archaeology, architecture, psychology and
history.

~~~
herval
But does it mean we should include in this aggregator everything every hacker
considers interesting (but is NOT hacker news at all)...?

------
sfphotoarts
I thought this was going to be about S3!

------
hotshothenry
i love stories like this about ancient civilizations and lost cities, can't
get enough of it.

------
critic
Just as (un)interesting to non-hackers as it is to hackers.

